# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Problemi i Reputacionit

## Rebele

Sa here qe klikoj emrin e ndonje anetari, "Shto reputacionin e ............" _nuk_  me shfaqet si opsion.  Me perpara mund t'a beja nje veprim te tille. Do doja te dija arsyen per ndryshimin. Flm.

----------


## EDUARDI

ska gje do e mesosh se as un se doja ja dhe un tani sa te dhash nje vote ty te mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

> ska gje do e mesosh se as un se doja ja dhe un tani sa te dhash nje vote ty te mire


Pra sipas teje mos-shfaqja ka te beje me pezullimin e dikurshem te reputacionit?- (gje te cilen e kam bere). 

Sa pe voten, mua mos me lypni gje (tani per tani)  :perqeshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

me lexo
poshte avatarit tende ke nje si top qe po ta afrosh mauzin tregon qe je apo sje ne linje ne mesn ke nje si lule dhe e klikon ate dhe jep voten per mire ose per keq si e ndjen ti
pastaj eshte nje si trekendesh qe thot raporto mesazhe 
gjithmone kur afron mausin ajo te tregon opsionet nga te treja kto opsione poshte avatarit eshte ajo e mesit qe duhet klikuar
ne qofte se nuk funksionon kshu atehere do te shofesh panelin tend se diku aty do e gjesh

----------


## Rebele

> me lexo
> poshte avatarit tende ke nje si top qe po ta afrosh mauzin tregon qe je apo sje ne linje ne mesn ke nje si lule dhe e klikon ate dhe jep voten per mire ose per keq si e ndjen ti
> pastaj eshte nje si trekendesh qe thot raporto mesazhe 
> gjithmone kur afron mausin ajo te tregon opsionet nga te treja kto opsione poshte avatarit eshte ajo e mesit qe duhet klikuar
> ne qofte se nuk funksionon kshu atehere do te shofesh panelin tend se diku aty do e gjesh


Shoh qe funksionon- flm

----------


## EDUARDI

ok gezohem qe problemin qe pate e zgjidhe kalofsh sa me mire bye

----------


## green

Dua te di, si mund te shoh te gjithe komentet qe jane bere (tek reputacioni) apo perhere do te mund te shoh vetem 5 te fundit?? 
Nese ka ndonje opsion per t'i pare te gjitha komentet?! Thjesht kuriozitet :buzeqeshje: .
FLM :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

dmth kur shkon tek paneli i anetarit nuk shef komentet posht ku thote temat e abonuara?

----------


## StterollA

Shko tek Paneli i Antarit --> Ndrysho Mundesite --> (zgjidh) Shfaq nivelin tim te reputacionit --> Ruaj  Ndryshimet

Ne fund te faqes se Panelit do te shfaqet numri total i pikeve te reputacionit, gjithashtu dhe  tema, data, anetari qe te ka dhene piket, dhe komentet e tij.

----------


## green

Faleminderit Sterolla. Kete procedure qe shkruan kam ndjekur. Por gjithmone mund te shoh vetem 5 komentet e fundit dhe te tjerat "zhduken". Ndoshta keshtu eshte menduar te jete. Nuk e di. Dhe pyetja ime ishte (kjo dhe per rexhinen :buzeqeshje: ): A mund ti shohesh (duke perdorur ndonje opsion tjeter) gjithe komentet qe te kane derguar qe prej fillimit? FLM per pergjigjet :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## TiLoNcE

green te njejten pyetje kisha dhe un ne mend,,shpresoj te morin nai pergjigje

----------


## Leila

> Ne fund te faqes se Panelit do te shfaqet numri total i pikeve te reputacionit, gjithashtu dhe  tema, data, anetari qe te ka dhene piket, dhe komentet e tij.


Stterolla, mua s'me dalin emrat e atyre qe me kane dhene piket. Si shpjegohet kjo?

----------


## helios

> Stterolla, mua s'me dalin emrat e atyre qe me kane dhene piket. Si shpjegohet kjo?


Me siguri do jete privilegj i SMOD-ve se as mua s'me dalin(leqe une nje cope nen-nen-nen-forum kam nen vete i mjeri!)...valle harroi dhe na zbuloi misterin thua?  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Rebele

Ne popullit te thjeshte n'a dalin vetem 5 reputacionet e fundit pa emra (vetem nqs vete anetari e ka perfshire emrin ne komentin e tij).

----------


## Fotzenland

Ve re se dergesat zhduken.

----------


## Fiori

Ku qendron problemi dhe cfare je duke kerkuar ?!  Cila dergese (temë/përgjigje) te mungon?!

----------


## Fotzenland

Jane shume dergesa qe mungojne dhe nuk i mbaj mend se ku ishin dhe se cfare ishin. Nuk eshte se kam shkruar gjera fantastike por se si me duket. Sikur me ndjekin nga pas dhe mezi presin te mi fshijne dergesat, fakt qe me acaron pak me te thene te drejten. Tip xhandaresh me i llaf.

----------


## Dito

> Jane shume dergesa qe mungojne dhe nuk i mbaj mend se ku ishin dhe se cfare ishin. Nuk eshte se kam shkruar gjera fantastike por se si me duket. Sikur me ndjekin nga pas dhe mezi presin te mi fshijne dergesat, fakt qe me acaron pak me te thene te drejten. Tip xhandaresh me i llaf.


Pershendetje:

Uroj po kaloni mire midis nesh. Ashtu sic te ka thene dhe SMOD *Fiori* ju nuk percaktoni asnje teme/postim mbi te cilen me te drejte kerkoni shpjegime mbi fshirjen e tyre. Nese postimet tuaja bejne pjese ne ato postime qe klasifikohen jo te denja per forumin perkates atehere ato fshihen, nese perseri keto postime permbajne fjalor jashte etike komunikimi apo te shprehuri, perseri fshihen ose moderohen nese eshte e mundur. Nese postimet e tua permbajne gjuhe te huaj perseri ato fshihen.
Gjithsesi duhet te jeni me objektiv per cka kerkoni shpjegime! Duke ju uruar postime sa me te kendeshme ju pershendes.

Dito.

----------


## Fotzenland

Mire tani une duhet me kerku shpjegime per cdo teme qe me fshihet?

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nga vete data e anetaresimit ju jeni i/e ri/e ne forumin shqiptar.
Nese ke qene me pare me emer tjeter te rregjistruar atehere mund te te japin nje shpjegim por nese nuk keni qene atehere duhet te thoni se cilat tema/pergjigje mungojne qe Administratoret/SMOD/MOD te merren me kete shqetesim tendin.


Besoj Se Me Kupton.

----------

